# Hot dog in a bun weld construction technique



## sam salvati (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been studying the construction techniques of Japanese bladesmiths, I call this stile of a soft steel jacket over a hard steel core "hot dog in a bun" because that's what the preform billet looks like . This method is common in Norway and Scandinavia also for pukko knives, however I was told by a smith from Norway they use angle iron for the jacket in modern times lol. I tried it for the first time yesterday, and succeeded so, since "this thread is useless without pictures" I thought I'd do one better and make a video. Thought you guys over here in the custom knives section might be interested to see it too.

I managed to capture everything but forging the blade out before the memory ran out, but the major parts are in there, I hope it's clear but if anyone has any questions feel free.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwRsT0PWBZU

and here's the knife I ended up with, I forged it by hand a bit after the video, then cleaned it up on the grinder.


----------



## l r harner (Apr 23, 2011)

nice work sam 
a tip tho handle drop is not athe greatest thinkng in the kitchen (and i know you cn jsut heat and beat that the right way)


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool experiment, looks like you had fun.


----------



## sam salvati (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeh butch this one's not destined for the kitchen but the technique sure is. Going to try some deba this way.


----------

